# Thanks , idiot



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys ,basically was on my way home in the morning ,came to a halt at an island,and some dimwit behind me drove into the back of me ,felt a little jolted, went to step out the car and they pulled around and sped off, I took chase, got on the phone to the police ,but after coming to an illegal speed limit on motorway didn't fancy losing my licence so let them go.
Feeling totally furious,drove home, went to the police station , where they did not seem too fussed that the person had driven off, just basically wanted my details to pass onto insurance , and said that the insurance would handle , but my concern is there were no independent witnesses ,and so worst case it could turn out to be more than one person both insisting I came to a halt for no reason ,now my thoughts are,sod it fix my car ,and sadly stomach the cost , as I a man more concerned if insurance get involved and decide it's a 50/50 I could le my 19 years no claims, I was thinking of seeing what would polish out, then possibly smart repair the corner ,thoughts please ,anyone lol ? ,cheers .


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gutted for you mate. Hard to see the extent of damage in that photo - on mobile site at least.

If you are going to try do it yourself won't do any harm hitting it with a polisher to see how you go. You'd be surprised how much difference you can make :thumb:

If you make a claim you shouldn't lose your full no claims but sure someone will confirm for definite.


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Feel your pain there sir! Karma will sort them out. Hope you get it sorted 

Stevie


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Anything behind the bumper damaged ? boot still shut ok ? any panel gaps moved ? even just the bumper ?

If its just the paint on the bumper I wouldn't even claim on insurance.

Unfortunately there are any number of scumbags out there nowadays, hopefully one day karma will get him.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you get the registration plate? 

What a lowlife.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What a scumbag. Awful. 

Hopefully you got his reg number. Have a wee look up under the bumper to see if anything is bent. Hopefully you'll get away with just having to paint the bumper. If that's the case, don't bother with the insurance. 

Hooe you get it sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you're protected then you won't lose any no claims bonus. Oh and 9 years is usually the max anyway. If you're not protected then you'll lose 2 years.

1: Get a repair estimate from smart & proper bodyshop.
2: Decide whether it's worth going to insurance.
3: Get a dashcam!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolute biffs.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Awful thing to happen. I'd just pay to repair it. Even if not at fault you still have to put none fault accident for the next 5 years on your insurance renewals. They say as you've had an accident, statistically your more likely to have another one. You'll end up losing more in the long run. Times like this a dash cash is a must as then the police could do something as he's left the seen of an accident


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, I would be mega annoyed also, but a big +1 for fitting a dash cam. Mostly inexpensive and could have gotten some evidence for you.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

That is really annoying! I hate people who think they can get away this this kind of thing! Sadly they may try and say he he didn't have any accidents so will have to go a 50/50 or a very long battle to prove he is at fault. Hopefully police investigation should reveal some cctv footage? If not, maybe see if local shops have cctv of the front of their shops if you were near any?

Another +1 for a dashcam. I may well have saved my professional registration.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

The sad thing is, I know what you guys are saying a dashcam is on my list, u had the wheels refurbed and started beefing up the standard stereo , I did get the reg, gave it to the police but they really couldn't have been any more disinterested,and with insurance the way it I said these days I would rather stomach it,and not have to pay more every year , any ideas about acquiring this toads address if I have the reg ? As would like to get him to foot the bill personally rather than me paying it.
Will break out the Das 6 when I get home ,but regardless think a smart repair will be called for on the corner as I'm not 'that' good to repair that bit


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I have no doubt that the police aren't interested. 

In terms of getting this chap to pay - the problem is that technically this is what insurance is for, so the 'correct' route is to make a claim. Unfortunately it would hardly seem worth it - even a non fault accident will increase your insurance nowadays.

That is assuming the other car was insured/taxed etc ? have you checked ? Did the police check ? 

You could put in a claim against the other driver and refuse to claim on your own insurance maybe ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If they've done one there's a good chance they weren't insured anyway.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes,all seemsone big headache, would just like the car back to its filthy self with as little hassle so will bite the bullet I think and polish what I can and get a smart quote for the rest,cheers guys .


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't give up, you're just letting him get away with it!

Firstly is the car insured? www.askmid.com will tell you based on the reg. if it's insured you can pay a couple of quid to get his insurance details. You can ring them tell them what happened and that you wish to claim from his insurance. They will then contact him and allege he's been involved in an accident- that may well be enough to spook him into admitting it happened, admitting fault and job done. Your car repaired at their expense ncb untouched.

It may not go exactly to plan but it's worth a try.

It won't go 50/50 you will either win 100%, or he will get away with it.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

When I got hit and the driver drove off. 

I claimed from the MIB. You need the registration of the car involved. Get a quote for repairs, their accessor views your car and they sent me a cheque, didn't go through my insurance.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Cheers willywonker,did the askmid, has come back as insured,and they emailed me the insurance details,same company as mine,ironic.
Not really sure how to proceed,do I just ring up with his reg ,and they do something ? Do I need to go and do the self report at the police station ? As I shied off with concerns due to my no claims, had a proper look at the bumper,and it's got a long paint crack along it too,so polishing won't really get it back to a decent state &#55357;&#56852;,cheers for replies all .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pauly.22 said:


> When I got hit and the driver drove off.
> 
> I claimed from the MIB. You need the registration of the car involved. Get a quote for repairs, their accessor views your car and they sent me a cheque, didn't go through my insurance.


That sounds unusual. Were you fully comp at the time, was the other driver identified?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

den656 said:


> Cheers willywonker,did the askmid, has come back as insured,and they emailed me the insurance details,same company as mine,ironic.
> Not really sure how to proceed,do I just ring up with his reg ,and they do something ? *Do I need to go and do the self report at the police station ? As I shied off with concerns due to my no claims,* had a proper look at the bumper,and it's got a long paint crack along it too,so polishing won't really get it back to a decent state ��,cheers for replies all .


If you reported it to the police they should have issued you a crime reference number, this is what you will need to carry on with any claim.



Pauly.22 said:


> When I got hit and the driver drove off.
> 
> I claimed from the MIB. You need the registration of the car involved. Get a quote for repairs, their accessor views your car and they sent me a cheque, didn't go through my insurance.


I may be wrong, but I thought you were only able to claim through MIB if the other driver was uninsured? I know a friend of mine was knocked of his bycicle and thanks to me getting him in touch with MIB and finding out the van driver was uninsured he managed to claim. The scene was attended by police at the time and they brought there own prosecution against the driver.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

No,they didn't give me one on the phone,just told me to go to a station within the next 24 hours and do the self cert thing , if it is possible for me to try a claim against the guy or lady who drove off ,and no the have to worry about screwing up my no claims, I am very tempted ,don't mind a bit of work to get a result,but don't want to screw up my no claims ,cheers .


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Feel for you.

This is just one example of the me, me, me, never own up and deny everything ethos we're living in.

As for the Police not being interested try writing to the Chief Constable, your MP and the Police Commissioner (List here: http://www.apccs.police.uk/find-your-pcc/2016-police-crime-commissioner-elections/.)

It's generally accepted that people who break the law in one area tend to be more likely to break it in others.

You might like to ask them:

What was the reason the driver didn't stop? Was the driver insured? Was the car Tax'd and MoT'd and road legal? Was the driver drunk or on drugs? Was there a firearm/drugs/stolen property in the car? Is there already an arrest warrant out for anyone in the car? and anything else you can think of. Most of the questions they haven't got an answer to because they didn't do anything. You get the idea.

You mentioned a motorway - chances are there's camera footage and if you were in/around B'ham there's loads of cameras.

As the Police don't seem to have done anything they may well have missed some serious criminality.

Might not do anything but for the cost of 3 stamps it just might.

Hope it all gets sorted out soon and Good luck.

Andy


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

den656 said:


> Cheers willywonker,did the askmid, has come back as insured,and they emailed me the insurance details,same company as mine,ironic.
> Not really sure how to proceed,do I just ring up with his reg ,and they do something ? Do I need to go and do the self report at the police station ? As I shied off with concerns due to my no claims, had a proper look at the bumper,and it's got a long paint crack along it too,so polishing won't really get it back to a decent state ��,cheers for replies all .


If you call them give them his reg and make clear you are calling as the third party (as opposed to trying to claim on your policy). Tell them what happened, they will likely say they don't have anything reported by the other driver, and they will contact their policyholder for a comment, as to whether his/his car was involved in the incident. Depending on how they work, they may write or email. So it may take a few days to get a response. In quite a few cases this is enough for people to realise they haven't got away with it and fess up. And then it should be pretty straightforward.

It's likely the insurers will twig you are also insured with them, and will note the incident on your policy. Just be clear you are not claiming under your policy. Providing your insurers don't pay any money for repairs, they cannot reduce your no claims bonus.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> That sounds unusual. Were you fully comp at the time, was the other driver identified?


I was fully comp.

That's what the police told me to do, I had a picture of the car involved and registration,

The car wasn't insured, taxed, mot't or registered to anyone. The driver herself was never found.

The MIB help when the offending car or driver isn't located.

They paid me for the repairs to my car,


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> If you reported it to the police they should have issued you a crime reference number, this is what you will need to carry on with any claim.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I thought you were only able to claim through MIB if the other driver was uninsured? I know a friend of mine was knocked of his bycicle and thanks to me getting him in touch with MIB and finding out the van driver was uninsured he managed to claim. The scene was attended by police at the time and they brought there own prosecution against the driver.


Yeah I believe the other car needs to be uninsured and you must have the details of the car, if you haven't got the info they don't help.

It's also for untraced drivers from looking on their site, possibly they are insured but drive off anyway.

Worth looking into before claiming on your own policy. Give them a call


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

This is the thing, a little bit concerned that pursuing it may ultimately affect me, I had my own car written off about 3 years ago where a lorry changed lanes , this didn't affect my no claims , but ultimately it's bad enough going through all that every time I redo my insurance , I have the depressing feeling that I a man going to crack the Das out , see how much comes off and just get the rest repaired , there's definitely a decent crack along the bumper, but just get it all done and suffer it,and buy a dashcam that does rear and front .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Even if you found them, can you prove it?

It's your word against theres at the moment


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

That's my main concern, as obviously having some time to think about it,they could happily claim that there were 3 people in there, who could all state that I braked for no reason , the fact the tool drove off does make me think they don't have any kind of decency,sadly .


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You renewal premium price will increase to reflect the fact you've been involved in an accident, even a 'no fault' one. 

Sadly, that's the way insurance business works.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes,sadly that's the way,so think I will be lumping it in this case, just get the bumper repaired , and bite the bullet and get a dashcam too ,meh ,cheers for all the input guys , can only hope karma will pay it back ,Den .


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Understand you don't want to get involved in insurance, but just to dispel a few myths, it's very difficult to blag your way out of hitting someone in the rear. It almost always the person at the back fault, they can claim you braked for no reason, or harder than necessary, or whatever, it really doesn't matter they will almost always be held at fault. They can claim to have 3 passengers,but that means nothing, they are not independent to him and clearly their judgment is clouded. Insurance companies have heard it all before. It's very different to a lane change accident for example.

Insurers also have the right to inspect a car they insure at any time, so if he claims no damage, accident never happened etc the insurers can go look at his car, if he refuses they will read as guilty.

Also even if you go no further you should _technically _ still disclose this accident to your insurers for the next five years anyway. And yes it may have a bearing on your premium.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That's assuming they'll even admit they were there!

"He hit my car Mr Insurance!"

-----------

"No I didn't."

How do you prove otherwise. They've had plenty of time to sort anything out and I doubt there's much damage as it is to the front of their car to prove/match.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Feel your pain bud. 
Back to the repair - looks like you've lost some paint, so get the polisher out and do your best. If you can live with that, then cool, if not then smart repairs are a cheaper way to make a repair to the paint without having to blend the new paint onto surrounding panels. The smart repairer should be able to tell you how close to perfect you can get it.
I had a metallic black Avensis with a bumper scuff and even with my beadie eye, I couldn't see the repair. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

